# Can't get door knob off!



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

The slot does nothing except act as a locator when installing the knob. Opposite the slot (180 degrees) will be a small hole. Push something small and sturdy into that hole and you will release what is holding the knob on. You may have to rotate the knob slightly to line up with the release. If all else fails............take a hacksaw and cut the knob off. This will allow you to get to the screws holding the outside lock on.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

There is no hole opposite the slot. Just the two indents at 12 and 6 oclock plus the slot at 9 oclock. Nothing moves when the holes/slot are prodded with pointy objects! On other knobs, the slot houses a spring loaded tab that can be pushed in. But if this does, it must be rusted solid.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Usually putting a screwdriver into that rectangular shaped slot releases the knob and then the flange can be pried off revealing the screws to take the whole unit off the door. Hmmm, seems unusual that you can't get it off there. I know I just painted 24 doors in a home with that exact style door knob. I tried for 20 minutes to get ONE off. It just took getting the right sized screwdriver into the slot and pulling very firmly on the knob.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If all else fails just go for the screws.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Look on the edge of the door; there should be a brand name on the latch plate. (Not the strike on the jamb.)


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

GrayHair said:


> Look on the edge of the door; there should be a brand name on the latch plate. (Not the strike on the jamb.)


See first line of my first post  It is a Dexter.

We have been here since 1978. Home was built about 10 years earlier. So presumably, '68 is about vintage of the Dexter knob.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Usually putting a screwdriver into that rectangular shaped slot releases the knob and then the flange can be pried off revealing the screws to take the whole unit off the door. Hmmm, seems unusual that you can't get it off there. I know I just painted 24 doors in a home with that exact style door knob. I tried for 20 minutes to get ONE off. It just took getting the right sized screwdriver into the slot and pulling very firmly on the knob.


Well, that is what I figured. But no matter what tool I use (even with a hammer!) I can't get the metal that shows in the slot to move inwards. Pulling, without that tab pushed in, won't of course help. 

This got me thinking that there must be some other trick. But maybe not? 

I don't want to destroy the knob, just yet. I wanted to see if currently available knobs could be substituted while still retaining the external thumb latch door pull.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

How about this:


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

The above video is about a keyed knob. What I have is just a plain Dexter knob.

But I did figure it out! 

On this Dexter knob, you first unclip the rose. (pry it off with small screwdriver).
Pull it back at top and look down between rose and door. 
You will see a small tab just below where it says TOP. 
On the tab it says PUSH! 
Push down on that tab and pull the handle out. 
That's it!

All the crimps in the knob itself do, is hold in the bushing that houses the spring loaded square drive. This bushing has a groove that the latch fits into.

For others who have this knob, maybe these pictures will help. Removal couldn't be easier, once you know how!


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

So now I have the door knob out, next question! 

Are there present day knobs with square drive that will fit into my existing outer latch mechanism? (similar to type pictured in post #1)


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Doubt you will anything that will fit as Dexter is gone as it was bought by Master Lock many years ago.


Best to replace the entire lock system.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

georgemcq said:


> Doubt you will anything that will fit as Dexter is gone as it was bought by Master Lock many years ago.
> 
> 
> Best to replace the entire lock system.


Looks like Schlage have a number of Dexter products. 

If I don't find a way of just replacing the knob, I will just need the lower part of a handleset. Already have an electronic deadbolt. Challenge will be finding one with same dimensions as existing so front door does not have to be modified/refinished. 

Maybe I could marry existing square drive with just a dummy knob or lever?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Can't help you with replacements...Sorry

But THANKS for the great explanation/pics of how that Dexter works...:smile:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They have phone numbers for help.
https://www.schlage.com/en/home/contact-us.html


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

To conclude this discussion, this is what I did:

- bought a low cost non-locking passage set with knobs to match our new deadlock.
- Removed the drive insert from the old knob
- removed knob and rose from new passage set.
- modified rose so it would fit over the inner latch plate of the Dexter
- shimmed and epoxied old drive insert into new knob 
- inserted knob, latched it and it works!

Sounds easy, but it took two tries to get everything to work properly (luckily I had two knobs!)

Original knob









New hybrid knob and Dexter latch plate


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like a very experienced inventive DIY'er..... fine piece of south engineering.....:wink2::smile:


----------



## Sharkwhisperer (Oct 1, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> If all else fails just go for the screws.


Apologies for reviving a 3-y/o thread, but this approach worked the best for me when finesse, lubrication, and torque all failed. So thanks! Nothing like a needlenose and aviation tin snips to access those pesky screws. Post-mortem, the much hammered-upon push-tab was firmly rusted in place. Like a chemical weld. Next attempt was going to be the angle grinder...

p.s. New guy here. Happened upon your forum via a google search about doorknobs and when I saw the topic list was amazed I hadn't found this crew sooner! Showed my girl and she's like "how long have you been a member" and me with a stupid look is like "uhh...now...". I think she registered, too. Moniker's because I'm a scuba fisherman for fun and eats, and regularly negotiate keeping my catch with the local toothy denizens :=) Looking forward to learning much, and hopefully sharing tidbits I've picked up along the way!


----------

